# Stuffed Bell Peppers



## Heat (Apr 10, 2005)

4 large green bell peppers
1 1/2 pounds lean ground beef
1 cup cooked white rice
6 oz Mild cheddar Cheese
1/2 cup of chopped onion
Season salt Or (Emerils Seasonings) then omit pepper too.
2 minced Garlic cloves
Pepper
1-15 ounce can of whole tomatos (choose your brand)

Wash green bell peppers. With a knife cut down in and around the stem, then carefully grip the stem and pull it out of the pepper. Using your fingers pull any remaining seeds and stringy flesh from the inside carefully without tearing the pepper. Place the bell peppers in a large pot and fill the pot with water. Submerging the peppers.

Place the pot over medium high heat and bring the peppers to a boil. 
As soon as the water comes to a boil turn off the heat and carefully drain all the water from the pot of bell peppers and then set the peppers aside to cool.

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees.

Using a large frying pan brown ground beef. 

Combine all of the ground beef, 1 cup of cooked white rice, 1/2 cup of chopped onion, and season with the season salt, garlic, and pepper. Or Emerils seasoning). Dice your tomatoes (i use fingers to smush them into little pieces.

Blend the mixture together thoroughly in large bowl. 

Gently stuff all the peppers with the ground beef mixture and place all the stuffed peppers in a baking dish, standing each pepper in an upright position. You may need to slice a very thin slice of the pepper off the bottom to help them stand upright. 

At this point you divide your cheese into 4 pieces and make long sticks with them. Then push cheese down into mixure. 

Cover the stuffed peppers with foil. Place in Oven And let bake for 35 minutes. Longer if you prefer softer peppers.
Serves 4, (but if ya want leftovers, it serves 2  ) 
And, Wallllllllaaaaaaaa! Yummy, easy and affordable! Enjoy!


----------



## sarah (Apr 11, 2005)

this looks like an awsome recipe heat! i make stuffed bell peppers too,but my stuffing is mostly just ground beef, diced onions and lots of chopped spinach,i place the peppers on a bed of ground beef and spinach mixture in a casserole dish and bake,i dont add cheese though...


----------



## Sara (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, the cheese sounds like a good addition. I'm gonna have to try that!

Sara
http://www.ShopTaxi.com/blog/


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 16, 2005)

Mine always turns out to watery. And I just egg and breadcrumbs in the ground beef with bits of garlic. Sometimes I will put rice in too.


----------



## cats (Apr 17, 2005)

When I make stuffed bell peppers, in addition to the ingredients listed, I always also add one egg and uncooked Minute Rice. I have never preboiled the peppers before stuffing them. I will cook mine in a pressure cooker, it's way faster than baking them. I like the idea of using a bit of cheese and will try that next time. I always make enough for at least two meals and freeze leftovers to take along on a camping trip and just nuke.


----------

